# Nivada



## Nielsenberg (May 15, 2005)

Hi all, Im looking for some info on Nivada! You all know it but whats the brand background and history.

Any help or links will be Appreciated, thanks

Nielsenberg


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hello and welcome Nielsenberg.









Nivada was Swiss and based in Grenchen as far as I am aware. From memory it started production in the 1870's but it seems the name was sold to another company at some time.

I've also seen the name Nivada associated with Croton of late.


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

I bought a Nivada Grenchen Depthmaster in 1966 when I joined the Army. It cost me Â£30 then and was depth tested to 3,300 feet. It was very much like a small Panerai and had screw in machined steel bars instead of spring bars. It also had a very nice looking pink gold plated Croton movement. Unfortunately it wasn't "squaddie proof" and it lasted about five years being treated in a way I wouldn't dream of treating a watch now!

Martin


----------



## Nielsenberg (May 15, 2005)

Hi Stan, thanks for the welcoming

I know that there is a wide range of variations over the Nivada theme, with and without the use of Grenchen and Croton and I think Croton was owne by Nivada, kind of the cheep entry brand. Today you can find 2 kinds of Nivada, one named Nivada Swiss with a new logo and a Nivada with the old logo but owned by some Korean company and with the addition of Switzerland since 1926







! It's a strange world...

But you know, it would be nice to know a bit more about what went on from 1870 to 1985 when the name was taken over by KIM SUK KEUN WATCH CORP. ?

Well, if something new comes up, let here it...

And Martin, how cut you? a nice watch like that









Cheers



Stan said:


> Hello and welcome Nielsenberg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Best of luck with the research Nielsenberg, it's part of the fascination of this hobby, IMO.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I had a couple of Nivada watches a couple of years ago.........

this funky one...........










and this rather handsome black dialled one ................










Both were great watches and well made.

Derek


----------



## Nielsenberg (May 15, 2005)

Well, it seems like they fancied the funky designs, I have one of my own I'd like to show off, but since I'm new here I cant post pics. How do I get to be so lucky?









But I realy like the ones you had, the black is nice and the blue one very 70's. What does the term Wehrmachtswerk meen? That it was made during the war?

Nielsenberg



LuvWatch said:


> I had a couple of Nivada watches a couple of years ago.........
> 
> this funky one...........
> 
> ...


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

I got a nivada crono this morning. i'll take the back off later. hope it's NOT A FAKE. VIN


----------

